# Handschuhe gesucht: dünn, griffig, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv



## homerjay (7. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche Handschuhe, in denen meine Hände trocken bleiben, die aber nicht zu warm sind. Ideal wäre so eine Art Langfinger-Sommer-Bikehandschuh mir Gore-Tex-Membran. Meistens ist in solchen Handschuhen aber nur Windstopper verarbeitet, und das ist mir zu wenig.
Habt Ihr Tips?
Grüße


----------



## elbaner (17. April 2008)

schau dir mal den seal skinz an. Was du suchst ist aber schon so was wie ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Könntest ja bei Regen auch nen Gummihandschuh oder Einmalhandschuhe drunter ziehen. Wasserdicht macht nur bei Pisse Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (17. April 2008)

Von Seal Skinz gibt´s auch Handschuhe???

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Brutzler (17. April 2008)

homerjay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche Handschuhe, in denen meine Hände trocken bleiben, die aber nicht zu warm sind. Ideal wäre so eine Art Langfinger-Sommer-Bikehandschuh mir Gore-Tex-Membran. Meistens ist in solchen Handschuhen aber nur Windstopper verarbeitet, und das ist mir zu wenig.
> Habt Ihr Tips?
> Grüße





Ich habe in meinen achso tollen(und auch noch richtig teuer) GoreTex handschuhen je nach dem wie stark es regnet(also regen, nicht hier und da ein Tropfen) spätestens nach 1 1/2std Nasse Hände, wenns richtig runter macht dann sinds auch nur 30min. Schön daran ist auch das die Literweise Wasser speichern können.........Wenn es regnet wird man eben Nass, entweder von aussen oder von innen.


----------



## thalamus (18. April 2008)

> Wenn es regnet wird man eben Nass, entweder von aussen oder von innen.


Recht hat er... Dumm ist nur wenn es kalt ist und der Wind die gefühlte Temperatur noch niedriger werden lässt. Wirklich hilfreich ist ein guter Windstopper und Bewegung.
Wenn man bei kälte nass ist sollte man keine Brotzeit im freien einlegen... 

Gore-Tex Schuhe halten etwas länger trocken aber irgendwann läufts halt doch von oben rein - dann haste ein Gratisfussbad...


----------



## flyingscot (18. April 2008)

Für diese Anwendung hatte ich mir letztes Jahr Softshell-Handschuhe gekauft: 
Roeckl 3103-581

Funktioniert sehr gut, ist aber nicht richtig wasserdicht.


----------



## elbaner (18. April 2008)

Yep, von seal skinz gibt es auch Handschuhe, und Unterziehmützen, und ...


----------



## downgrade (18. April 2008)

Webseite? Oder Webshops?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## norman68 (19. April 2008)

Was Google dazu sagt schau mal da


----------



## homerjay (22. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, ich werde mich mal nach den Seal Skinz umsehen.


----------



## Black Evil (29. September 2008)

Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit den super-teuren Roeckl GoreTex-Handschuhen ? Da ich mir vor kurzem GoreTex Socken gekauft habe, möchte ich was entsprechendes an den Händen haben. Jedoch fürchte ich, dass diese Handschuhe in der Übergangszeit zu warm sind. Prinzipiell sollen meine neuen Handschuhe in erster Linie eher wasser- und winddicht. Warm müssen sie nur in zweiter hinsicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnium (30. September 2008)

Was wasserdicht ist, ist immer auch winddicht. 
Was winddicht ist, "wärmt" (Richtig: ermöglicht eine weitere isolierende Luftschicht). 
Was wasserdicht ist, ist wenig atmungsaktiv.
GoreTex-Klamotten sind beim sportlichen Radfahren, von wenigen extremen Situationen abgesehen, unnötig.
Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## maxa (30. September 2008)

von Komperdell gibt es Wasserdichte Handschuhe im Seamless Bonding Verfahren, dem einzigen dem ich vertrauen würde, wenn es um 100% Wasserdichtheit  geht.


----------

